# Need a Deluxe Folding Camp Chair-Help!



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

OK outbackers, I've looked at the chairs available from the sites linked here and nothing calls out to me as an exceptional folding chair. Can anyone give a recommendation or lead me to an on-line retailer with a good selection.







I'm only interested in folding chairs, not lounge chairs or the awful ones that fold up into the bags(got one-hurts back).







Thanks All!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have some MacCabee chairs that I really like. Got them from Costco for $10 and only got two because we didn't really understand how good they really were. They are similar to this picture. We are looking for the same ones (dark blue) so they match our others - our kids have grown up and need the full size chairs.

By the way, these are very sturdy chairs if they can hold the 'incredible bulk' (me) without strain.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For the price the best chairs I have found are the folding ones at Costco. These are not the sling type chairs which always manage to hurt my thighs, but good chairs with armrests. Firm but soft seats. Price was around $20 but they would be tough to find this time of year. When we bought ours they were blue this year they were green. If you can find them buy them, they hold up great, look great and clean easy.

I've tested mine and they are afternoon nap approved.









LOL on edit I had to laugh once I posted and saw that BBB posted the same chairs. That's a strong














for them.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Depends on what you are after. We have two La Fuma's. They are wonderful. I would not purchase them again, but not because they aren't truely wonderful. There are La Fuma-like chairs out there that are just as good. You need to try one to see just how nice they are, but they are a tad on the pricey side. Sit down in one and you will go to sleep in just a few minutes. Below is a link to some knock off's that are probably as good or better than the La Fuma.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=4232&src=TSC


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We just replaced all 4 of ours for the same reason. The old ones were unstable and uncomfortable. After two trips out with the new ones I will give a rave review for the following available at Camping World:

Commander Chair

They are very sturdy and seem to have just the right seat and back angle. Good for kicking back but still has pretty good lumbar support. Also, you can move the chrome wire drink holder to either side or remove it completely. The arm rests are extruded aluminum.

So far everybody who has sat in them says "whoa! these are nice".

Good luck with your search


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim,
The reviews at Camping World suggest the fabric rips easily - any problems with yours?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So far no trouble, and it's hard to see where that would be a problem. Possible I guess though. The canvas, and all structure are very substantial. I'm 220# so I'm giving them a good run for their money


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

California Jim said:


> So far no trouble, and it's hard to see where that would be a problem. Possible I guess though. The canvas, and all structure are very substantial. I'm 220# so I'm giving them a good run for their money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Lightweight!

I did look the Commander and La Fumas over last time we were in Tacoma to the CW store there and the Commander looked pretty nice for the money. The La Fumas were also very nice if kinda pricey (the wide one fit better - hips aren't the problem; my shoulders are more than 24" across so a wider chair is nice - don't talk to me about airline seats







). Maybe I could get one each La Fuma for me and Mama, and the kids can have our existing chairs. The problem with the La Fuma is that they don't fold as small as the others and we take these to swim meets sometimes with six kids in the back - space gets important. Wait, a reason for a roof storage system! Perfect! And I could play with that all winter!


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Personally I believe there is no comparison between a LaFuma and a knockoff, at least the ones I have sat in. They are however, large. We have the extra wide ones, they are awesome but bulky. If space is a big consideration, I would think you will need something else. We are looking too for chairs for "visitors" . The commander chair sounds interesting.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Ha! Lightweight! " LOL


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have two folding chairs exactly like the COMMANDER chairs at CW. I bought them at SAMS CLUB for less than $20 each. I like the comfort of them, they fold up, and they have little wire drink holders.

I am interested in the nice reclining models now. I want something nice, comfy, and long lasting. Taking suggestions!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I have to agree with Cal. Jim. I have the Commander chairs also and they are the most sturdy and comfortable chairs I've ever had the pleasure of owning or even test drove. In terms of possible tearing I've had no problems. In fact, sometimes at my son's soccer game I have two kids sitting on me during the game and still no problemo.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the input everyone, the commander chair gets the nod.







I like the price on the commander, just can't get comfortable leaving a pricey Lafuma hanging around the camp site.







Need a camping fix, but stuck in the frozen tundra till spring


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> can't get comfortable leaving a pricey Lafuma hanging around the camp site


Valid point. I have often worried about that. Not sure how I will tackle the problem.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about a chain lock?


----------

